# informação



## zaratustra (30 Mai 2008 às 16:31)

Olá colegas do forum! 
 Necessito obter series de mais de 30 anos de dados climáticos das estações de viana do castelo, ponte de lima e arcozelo.
 Alguem pode dar uma ajudinha, o meu email é ullknowmias@hotmail.com.
 Obrigadinho e abraços


----------

